Ask HN: What's the oddest interview question you've been asked? - djchung23
======
tboyd47
I once got this one during a software engineer interview:
[https://riddlesbrainteasers.com/animal-kingdom-
quiz/](https://riddlesbrainteasers.com/animal-kingdom-quiz/)

------
dvanwag
Once, while interviewing for a Program Manager position, I was asked what the
airspeed velocity of a swallow was. Being a child of the 90s I was familiar
with Monty Pythin and quickly responded with "do you mean an African or a
European swallow?"

The interviewers chuckled and proceeded onto a more relevant, and technical,
question. I often wonder if that one answer is what landed me the position.

